# Wales Blog Awards



## Dic Penderyn (Oct 3, 2011)

The second annual Wales Blog Awards has released it's 2011 shortlist of finalists, lots of interesting blogs worth a look in lots of categories.

It's a bit of a strange mix, lots of the better known Welsh blogs didn't make the shortlist, but quite a few good ones I hadn't seen before.

You can also vote for your favourite*

*which could be http://radicalwales.org (8th on the list)...


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 3, 2011)

They really should have shortlisted Brew Wales

For quality pubs and quality pints and beer festivals focussed news, it's second to none, and we've come to rely on it


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2011)

it's shit and doesn't display properly

and how many urbs are involved in that one?
3 at least with http://radicalwales.org


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2011)

ddraig said:


> it's shit and doesn't display properly
> 
> and how many urbs are involved in that one?



Was that a reply to my post? 

Perhaps I misunderstood -- if this thread was meant to be about blogs to which Urban connected people contribute, then I missed that aspect ....

I readily agree that technically there's very annoying things about BrewWales, the loading issues particularly  , but it's NOT 'shit' if you please. It's the only blog I know that provides that kind of real ale-specific AND Wales-specific information so frequently updated. Given the shortage of decent ale and pubs in some parts of Wales it serves a need for us and many others, so don't be too harsh. There's been a fair few events/beer festivals that we'd never have heard about but for checking it out.

I disagree with 'Arfur' on a fair few things, his general politics are often mad IMO, but he does know his beer stuff.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2011)

ergo it is shit
not difficult to put the work that has undoubtedly gone into the content into a clear readable wordpress or similar blog. there is no need to make it wacky or with crazy colours if it can't be read!

why should it be nominated? because you like it?


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think I would seriously _nominate_ BrewWales for anything, apologies to Dic if my earlier post suggested otherwise. I don't think I really took much notice of the thread's specific purpose ... was that winners for design over content? Ahem 

My intention was only to *mention* it and recommend it (for content though, not for the technical shit).

And yeah I do like it -- for it's content and informativeness on a subject thats very close to my interests (deb's too!  ). It fills a much needed gap in Wales that no other blog or website covers AFAIK.

If BW's design, layout and technical stuff had a complete makeover and redesign it would be a whole lot better agreed, but I'm really just a content man.


----------

